# QLD: Wivenhoe Kayak and Canoe Convention - reports thread



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeK0imAAABNfgAAQYIXoYgCQ0Iov798wIABoVME00AHpPUZMg0AIphqaZNANNAAGJoBzEjy3VecYJ6UYsCA9gCInQ6go4MaYWpUtHByVuxkAG8Zx4+cB/SUvIGyQMLnC6AhCuRhjxWJIlLkyKUKRNUAgmxoKW9UqS/i7kinChIcVpFMA


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

geez dodge is looking a little bit furrier than when I last saw him... :shock:


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

I paddled kilometres around that dam on Saturday for zero   . I reckon I dredged 10 kg of weed off the bottom and decided Bass fishing is for special people. The so called "live crickets" secret weapon didn't work ( mounting 20 on a snapper hook may have been overkill). I think l'll stick to the salt.

Is there any truth to the rumor I won the major random prize but not being present a fellow forum member now has my electric Kayak?

Regards
Ant


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Peddaled quite a few km's one hit and not fish whatsoever. Disappointed with the fish side, but the company and matching faces to names was great.

Found that little koala pretty special though, when I wandered over to the AKFF camp.

Oh and Red, I was going to pull into the Pie Shop but remembered I had no money, but when I got home I found $20 in my glovebox :twisted: :twisted:

Definitely coming back next year but with plenty of more jig lures (especially those Mask Vibes and Tn's), and use some shrimp during for some of the little cod that another angler near me was catching of the bank.

Thanks to the members who said hello and sorry to those I said Id meet but didnt get around to it. ;-)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Brilliant weekend good to catch up with so many kayak fisher people. The organisers and volunteers did a fantastic job. I had a great time and cant wait till next year.
I managed one small Bass on the first day and a small Golden Perch early on the Sunday.

Danny (Mr Bass) Wongus was the man of the comp, proving quality wins over quantity.....good on ya Danny and all the others who managed to win a prize.









AKFF beer tent......Dodges van









Pre comp run down.









Glassy....couldnt complain about the conditions.









Not much in the way of structure on the dam.......I think that was it.









There were some great demonstrations organised like fly fishing, deepwater reentries and this one on bait casting (Fitzy and Hodgy showing off).....missed it by that much.









On Sunday a thick fog moved in. Soon after this photo you couldnt see further than about 20mtrs on the lake.









And there was a bit of wild life running around









Dodge....you'ld catch more fish if you dangled the lure in the water mate.









Estuary Girl









Ant









Hagar









Red....Where's the pedals??????









Sorry for all the photos......I got a new camera  .


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

ant said:


> Is there any truth to the rumor I won the major random prize but not being present a fellow forum member now has my electric Kayak?


Buggered if I know :lol: ;-)

Cheers


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Winners are grinners Sel enjoy   
Ant


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

I won the kayak but there was so much more to the weekend for me, meeting new friends, putting the faces to all the names, sharing ideas, learning new techniques and having fun.

A thank you from me to all the organisers, sponsors and a very special thank you to Fitzy, yet again he put his heart and soul into the event, I don't know how he does it. :wink:

I can't wait till next year, I'm sure it will be bigger and better.

Cheers


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Will eliminate the fishing quickly....I chose not to enter [made an equiv donation instead of entry fee] but chose the social butterfly route and have a good time with no competitive pressure which meant 9.30 on the water was OK, instead of 6.30am starting, and wanted to be fit enough to enjoy AKFF central







this establishment [also known as the beer tent] passed through its portals possibly 60 yakers from all forums and clubs over the 2 1/2 days of fits functioning, they entered, at one end and a couple of hours later left behind a new pile of cans, bottles etc and lots of laughs while new blood kept arriving to replace the departed.

Here is an example of one sitting
















Another great success in mixing the attendees were the BBQs at night hosted by Down Under, and East Coast, and well done to both those crews for making the weekend so good, and aside from some fun rivalry it was a case of a hundred yakkers just mixing together and having a bloody good time.... and nice to see kayak fishing had priority and not club/forum affiliation....kayak fishing was the winner big time.

Friday night in the first fund raiser raffle, I snagged 10 Bassman Spinnerbaits for $5, so my weekend was already a winner at that stage.

Caught up with many old faces here and nice to meet for the first time from akff Mal/Sunhobie, Terry/2Pies, Paul and Jeanette/Paulo and James/ausbass....if I forgot some one remember I was having a few coldies so brain cells were in overload.

Saturday was a great day on the water and others can give there own results, I just paddled around with a pair of rods trolling and as I met some other akffers took picture.....this day ended with great mate Danny/wongus leading the bass section....and that night another BBQ to socialize

Sunday was a weird start when a pea soup fog hit as the yaks departed and led to many funny stories back at the camp later in the day, I just sat with Kerrie/Crazyratwoman having a coffee and laughing at the scene, by about 9am the fog cleared to a beaut sunny day and we went on the water, and picked up a little forkie sa at least it was not donut weekend.

After all sessions the beer tent was occupied, and when we heard a car horn went up for presentation of trophies ready to clap hoped for successes for Danny which were forthcoming as the presentation unfolded and I was relaxed just enjoying the proceedings, when near the end was surprised to hear my name mentioned as a Best Sport winner....not often stunned but I was then, and very humbled by that, and still unsure how it came about but very appreciative for the gesture







Gary/Hagar made the trophy and said it took 9 hours to make, and will look after it Gary, thanks

With festivities over it was time for the kayak draw for competitors, and great to hear Sel/s name come out of the bucket....he put a lot of effort into helping others and good to see he had the win.

Back at the van the akff banner had now folded for the weekend, and it was only a dozen who sat around in the beer tent in the dark having a few last laughs before packing up and departing Monday morning.

My weekend was over in the park opposite the Fernvale pie shop with Adrian, Kerrie, and Toni....*.to sum it all up bloody beauty*


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Some pictures on the water on Saturday.

BTW, Ant in regard to crickets mate...at the next GC meet you might be wise to wear a batsmans box as your orchestrials are at risk and that means , stud duties no longer if unprotected.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow! another year and what a weekend.
Good to see all the familiar faces and many new ones as well.
kudos to not only those that were successful, but those who travelled many miles
to come and fish.
hopefully you will all get home safely and we'll see you all again next year


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

ant said:


> Is there any truth to the rumor I won the major random prize but not being present a fellow forum member now has my electric Kayak?
> 
> Regards
> Ant


Know that feeling Ant....Russa fussa...Gra.... :lol:

Good on ya Sel. Reckon that will be just the thing for Wivenhoe.....dont think it would be much good for surf launches Ant.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

hey Leigh
whats a hurricane lamp for?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

So how many entries in the end?


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

98 with two donation 'entries' made 100, a great turnout.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Feral said:


> So how many entries in the end?


100 entries exactly


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Can't believe that Koala, never seen one there before, he looks real healthy too. 8)


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, the tripmeter in the trusty old Paj shows we travelled about 1200kms from friday....









IT WAS SO WORTH IT!!!!

Adrian and I had the best weekend, absolutely exhausted tonight and will definately sleep well lol.

We got there approximately 4.30pm on the friday arvo and set up our camp, we put heaps of faces to forum names, it was SO hard to remember a lot of names so sorry to anyone i got wrong :lol:

The BBQ on the fri and sat nights was AWESOME!!! not only because we had didn't have to pack stuff for dinner but it was a great social event, everyone mingled and the proceeds of the BBQ went towards the fish restocking which is great!









I'd say pretty much everyone drank a LOT that night :shock: lol also a lot probly woke up with sore heads the next day hehe ;-) I woke up early but happily went back to sleep til about 8am to find it was pretty deserted (I didn't enter the comp). Dodge and I sat back with a cuppa or 2 and had a chin wag... after a while we decided to get our butts moving and get on the water. Adrian had taken the car to another part of the dam with some other blokes.... with my reels in it! :shock: we were getting stuff out of the car the previous drunken night and i forgot to get them lol. Anyhoo, i spent the most part of the day with my nose in a great book and relaxing back which was excellent, i thoroughly enjoyed it 

Adrian and I went for a bit of a paddle that arvo... i caught a LOT of weed and lost a lure to a snag way down deep dammit! He got himself a nice yellowbelly (out of comp time bugger it!)



























At the BBQ that night it was a lot more quieter lol altho maybe a few more people, we kicked back afterwards and had a pretty quiet night.

The next morning the fog was amazing! :shock: again, Dodge and i sat back and watched everyone disappear into it, some returned for a while until it lifted....









Al (Biggles) heading into the mist









we also discovered we had a couple of visitors, a mum koala and her baby in the tree right next to our campsite! Later on in the day the baby ventured down to ground and charmed us all then changed trees a few times, mum watched from the tree - probly happy to be alone for a while!









The fog had disappeard so Dodge and I rigged up and got ourselves into gear. There were so many kayaks out there, I couldn't tell one from another lol  He got himself a cute little cattie, I had never seen one before so that was a first, I ended up getting diddly squat lol but it was great to get out on the water, so relaxing!









In the arvo they had the presentation which was bloody hot in the sun but all the winners were very deserving.

Wongus accepting his prize









Dougout









Dodge









Leigh









Sel









We all relaxed with beers and cold drinks afterwards at the beer tent, there was talk of going out on the yaks later but that never eventuated for us hehe :lol: We chatted into the night and Im sure we'll all never forget Gregs (Blackant) story about his mums cat named Tom (poor Tom) lol i was still chuckling on the way home 

An early night was had by all, there weren't many campers left, most had left after the presentation. We all got up pretty early and started packing up, then we joined Toni and Dodge at the pie shop for brekkie/lunch and made our way home.

A few more piccies...
Toni (Estuary Girl) getting ready to hit the water









The camp from the water...









Looking out at the lake









On the sunday night Toni and I inspected bin number 7 where the ranger said a family of sugar gliders were hanging out at.... sooooo cute!!!!









Again, we had an awesome weekend! Thanks everyone who made us feel so welcome a different State lol Dodge, you're a true legend, thanks for everything! Toni thankyou so much for sharing yr site with us.... can't wait to see you again!!!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Guys and girls great reports and evenm better photos , what a lovely spot and even a resident Koala to welcome you, looks like Leigh has been bitten by the ski bug by the look of that wake behind the ski he certainly wasnt taking any prisoners, great work guys , lovely


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

crazyratwoman said:


> Well, the tripmeter in the trusty old Paj shows we travelled about 1200kms from friday.............
> 
> l never forget Gregs (Blackant) story about his mums cat named Tom (poor Tom) lol i was still chuckling on the way home ...........
> 
> Thanks everyone who made us feel so welcome a different State lol Dodge, you're a true legend, thanks for everything! Toni thankyou so much for sharing yr site with us.


Kerrie you are a bloody rev head mate, I was cruising at 115 and your Paj was disappearing like a blur in the distance burning rubber.

Thinking of Tom made me do a tackle check in the shower when I got home..Greg and green ginger makes a good mix I reckon when it comes to story telling.

Glad you and Adrian had fun up here and enjoyed the company of you both and only shows cane toads don't always eat cockroaches, also look forward to having another beer with the two of you at Nambucca in October.


----------



## 2Pies (Nov 11, 2007)

Jut wanted to say "well done" to Danny (wongus) for taking out the biggest bass for both days. Top effort. Would've been even more special for having just pipped Hagar on the seond day.
Great to meet everyone and put faces to all the names (although most of those are already as foggy as Sunday morning on the lake). What a wonderful weekend. Well done to Fitzy and everyone else involved in putting it all together.
Dunno if I should be worried but those scratches that little koala made when he attempted to scale my leg have gone a funny colour. If noone ever hears from me again then we've all learnt a valuable lesson (that being: get koala scratches seen to early).
Not much to report on the fish front: I caught 5 catties in total and each one was bigger than the last (culminating in a 65cm [approx] fat pig of a thing).
Here's a couple of piccies I took:


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

lol Dodge, we were only following what the GPS said and stayed on the speed limit, (maybe they're both wrong!)

2pies, the koalas cuteness is just a ploy so you get nice and close for him to leave his mark hehe


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

I first heard about the 2009 Wivenhoe fishing convention when I got a PM from Gary (Hagar) back in the middle of June telling me that he had booked a campsite next to Richo's (Dodge) and that I was more than welcome to pitch my tent next to him. What a warm welcome and that theme continues to run through the entire event with old friendships being renewed and new bonds being made.

I continued with tradition and stopped off for a famous Fernvale pie on the Friday arvo en-route to Wivenhoe only to be told that they had sold out of 'normal' chunky steak pies and I had to choose from a weird selection of remaining pies including Thai!!! I settled on a Pizza pie... WTF? Arriving at camp I was greeted by a bunch of friendly faces around the Dodge van. I soon found out that I was camping in good company surrounded by the legends of AKFF with Paul (AWTY) aka Snapper King of Redcliffe on one side, Gary (Hagar) aka Wivenhoe champ 2008 sharing the site, Richo (Dodge) aka all round good bloke and Hinze bass master at the epicentre of AKFF activities and Leigh (RedPhoenix) ... what can't this guy catch around the waters of Coochie and one of the quiet achievers that makes AKFF such a wonderful site. If that wasn't enough I had Toni (estuary girl) - the queen of yak pimping behind me with our Southern visitors being non other than Kerrie (CrazyRW) and Adrian (T-Curve) who are all familiar names to the forum with Adrian holding the HOF for bass (wild river bass at that to make it even more impressive).

It was a great night with the bbq, raffles, unofficial opening, a visit from an over friendly possum that tried to take off with Gary's finger and friendly banter before retiring for the night in anticipation for the big day ahead. The next morning was exceptional and a stark contrast to the cyclonic winds of the previous year.









After a breakfast of Weetbix (yes.. the breakfast of champions) and 'canned fruit' I readied my humble yak for battle.









The tip from the Wivenhoe locals was to fish fast and avoid green rattling lures as this was the recipe for the dreaded forktail catfish that Wivenhoe is equally famous for besides its big bass. However, lingering in my mind was that I was fishing with the 2008 champion who had won the event using non other than an Ayu coloured TN60 jackall... which is essentially a green, rattling lure that is best fished slowly. Being a contrarian investor, I tied on an Ayu coloured TN60.

Fitzy officially opened the convention and gave the safety briefing and after being given our catch cards it was on for young and old.... Trolling 2 rods, the action was slow until around 9am when I eventually got my first bass (38 cm) and it was a quick paddle to shore to measure and photo before releasing the fish. I radioed Hagar to inform him that I had scored my first fish and invited him to join me. I returned to the spot marked on the GPS and within minutes had my 2nd bass (around 40 cm) landed. The real reason I had called Hagar was so he could help me measure my fish without returning to shore :twisted: (sorry Gra for the emoticons!)









As Gary didn't carry a GPS (correction.. as Gary doesn't know how to use his GPS) he dropped a marker on the spot so we could return after each drift. Minutes later I hooked onto a solid fish which gave a decent run peeling drag from the little Daiwa Exceler. Then my heart almost stopped when I saw that the fish had managed to catch onto the line from the marker as the bottle float began to spin crazily each time the fish took off. A beautiful 53cm Wivenhoe bass eventually slipped into the next although this one was a lucky fish that had escaped death more than once.









After lots of celebration (well on my part anyway), the fish was released to fight another day.









I then left Hagar to catch a bass whilst I attempted for the elusive yellowbelly. I would have had better luck looking for the loch ness monster. At the 12 noon cutoff, I was being congratulated but I must admit I was not optimistic as a 53cm bass is only a baby from Wivenhoe. Nontheless I was extremely happy as this was a new PB for me, having caught my previous PB of 52cm at last year's event. So when my name was called out by Fitzy that night as having caught the longest bass I was ecstatic to say the least.

END OF DAY ONE... DAY TWO TO COME.


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2008)

Red: I love that photo of the yakker in the fog. Very Cool!

Can you put up a hi-res version so I can use it as my desktop background?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSD6Vb4AACVfgAAQUYOuMoogEAo///+gMADC0VT8Qk9I2p6RtT0I0eKbRPJNCKG0R6jQNANGgAAEQCaaNGgNAaAABqhMvOuUwe4twCFMjwrkKNpzmgtkqIdRse9h511b0pfZO2Ms2egka7JnJbDvfAwaRV8RQoId9TNwm8AGYgrIjGK4tG8I0HcnWnq5le3VftJcTHDEMOhEu9NqR4RxwaCdKXDyBBQogI4sSIQVek4oKwfDpZzJRNCaPdbEe+GdAp5BWuIoLENCGjBBvTqBSXhioc05VMSsB/A+DqyTwEQwps0ij8XckU4UJAg+lW+A


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I had a great time!
Thanks to the organisers who did a fantastic job!
Well done to all the prize winners!
Learned a lot about bass fishing just couldn't catch one, there's always next year.
Had about 8 hours sleep over two nights so sunday night was a beautiful deep sleep.

I'm already looking forward to next year!


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

What a Top Location for an extremely well run Event ...... 
and what a Great bunch of People the Organisers, Sponsors and fellow Participants all are. _*3*_ cheers to you all. 
 by far, the Best weekend I've had for Zonks.
Hope to see you all (and others) again next year.







I'd also *love* to see you again next year "*my friend*" when we're both  ..... over-60 ;-)


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I had a great weekend. I was lucky enough to catch lots of fish but none of them the elusive monster that I had caught about a month earlier.

Day 1 I was having so much fun catching bass I didn't bother chasing a yella. It was my best session ever with 24 bass boated ranging in size from 24cm to 47.5cm. I must admit I have never caught such a small bass in Wivenhoe, didn't think they existed!!!!

Day 2 saw me catch 11 bass in 3 hours. Size ranging from 35cm to 52cm, but still the big bass eluded me. After I caught the 52cm I headed for the cliffs to try and get a yella. 3 hours of trying saw me get one hookup but I dropped it  could have been a yella but I'll never know.

It was a great weekend, and apart from the migraine that woke me at 3:40am Sunday and stayed with me until Monday night, I can't wait to do it all again next year.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

great stuff to all involved!!!


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

CONTINUED...

Well 12pm signaled the end of the fishing for Day 1 but the day was far from over. Fitzy had some great entertainment organised. A highlight was Dave Hodge's trick casting using the baitcaster. It had to be seen to be believed. Even Fitzy got into the act in a 'Texas shoot em up' using the baitcasters to fire a plug at a can being thrown into the air. Just quietly Fitzy was no slouch with the baitcaster either. Unfortunately I missed the demo with the spin reel which by all accounts was equally impressive. I was down at the lake watching the deep water re-entry demo. By now I was suffering the mild effects of dehydration and could feel a bit of a headache coming on so it was back to camp for a drink. I came back down at 330 and just missed the fish release... ahhh so much to do and so little time. But the day was far from over and this was followed by a great bbq. Another highlight that night was the slide show put on by Dale and Pam of their recent trip to PNG and some great footage of giant fish. By this time, I could barely keep my eyes open, so it was an early night for me.

DAY 2
After a warmer night, I awoke refreshed ready to face the new day. At the 6am official launch, Fitzy called me up to accept a gift from my fellow competitors who were worried that I might not have the energy to fight the big bass of Wivenhoe and had kindly supplied me with a perfectly ripened banana for morning tea. What kind souls... there was just no end to the generosity from my fellow fishing companions who were prepared to go without themselves in order to give me some additional nourishment so that I could have a successful day of competition.

Once again I teamed up with Hagar and the plan was to work the point as both Adrian (T-Curve) and Dave (Yakfly) had managed to extract a yellowbelly from this area on the previous day. However, the fog put an end to this plan and we were soon separated. I could hear voices like lost ghouls out of the gloom and every so often a yak would appear asking which way to get out of the bay. I had my GPS but as most would be aware, it's not the best navigational aid when stationary and I was like a drunk sailor meandering my way around the bay. After blindly casting for an hour or so in the fog, I gave up and followed my track from the previous day still on the GPS to the waypoint which had yielded success. I passed Paul (AWTY) near my spot and was informed that he had picked up a nice Yellowbelly... (Yeah.. they do exist!).

Put the drogue out .. put out a long cast on the Ayu TN60 jackall and slowly hopped it back to the yak. It never made it back and was inhaled on the drop by a nice fish. After a few anxious but exhilarating minutes, the net slipped under another beautiful Wivenhoe bass. I radioed Hagar and informed him of my success. Once again he unselfishly came to my aid to help me measure the fish and take the following photos.









The bass at Wivenhoe don't seem to mind banana too much either.









It was great to revive the old girl and watch her swim off.









Needless to say I spent the rest of the morning unsuccessfully trying to find a yellowbelly and at 12pm I only had the one fish to lodge... but it was enough. Lady luck chose to smile on me this weekend and for that I am grateful. But I can say that there was a lot more than luck involved in hosting such a great convention and as many others have expressed, I like to thank Fitzy, Dale, Pam, Lawrence, Terry, Andrew, the clubs hosting the bbqs, the sponsors and all the others involved in the whole weekend. Thanks also to all those that competed over the weekend and their well wishes on my success.


----------



## fishingkayaks (Jul 9, 2007)

Good weather and good times at Wivenhoe. Just a note to say thanks to everyone I met at Wivenhoe on the weekend for being so hospitable and friendly to a stranger like myself at the weekend. It was a well organised event with a great gathering of people, and some local wildlife just to make it interesting.
I enjoyed meeting some of you AKFF folk and look forward to doing it again. I hope Dodge didn't get to out of hand on those Ginger Beers I left in his fridge.
P.s When I get around to it I will let this login die it's natural death and create a new one.

Des --------- Stealth Kayaks Australia.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

fishingkayaks said:


> I hope Dodge didn't get to out of hand on those Ginger Beers I left in his fridge.


Des thats a good drop mate, and I have a marketing idea.. sell the ginger beer and include a free Stealth with every carton, and the boats would disappear in quantity.

Was nice to meet you, but you have trouble on your hands with mates like PalmyMick and Ant I reckon.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

i attended the Fish Stocking meeting tonight, the Stocking group was pleased with the result and wish to thank everyone for making it a great weekend.

Printed Official Results of the event will be up on the Sweetwater Site soon.

Danny won the biggest bass for each day but I can't remember who one it over all, I don't think he is a forum member here.

Anyway be sure to check the Sweetwater forum site to confirm the winners and the placings, I'll let you know when they are posted.

Cheers


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

I know one thing...I'll be packing a set of earmuffs next year. The Wivenhoe Kayak and SNORERS convention kept me awake all night.....or perhaps a few more beers would have helped.


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Gra, I'm hearin' ya. My wife makes these comments all the time! If I had got to sleep first, I would have been a contender for the snorers award.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah Mal, I learned that one on the first ECKFC weekend trip - always pack some ear plugs!
I know I contribute to the symphony and that is why I drink beer - to stay in tune(that's my story and I'm sticking to it)!


----------



## 2Pies (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats to Dougout, too. 3rd overall champion angler wasn't it mate?
Great photo with the bassana (aka banana bass) Wongus. I know what I'm packing on my kayak next time I venture out...


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

2Pies said:


> Congrats to Dougout, too.


 Yeah, thanks mate ......
I'm still pretty chuffed about 3rd. and the can't stop rave'n about "*what a great weekend the whole-show was*".
Hope those Drop-Bear scratches don't turn nasty on-ya mate.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Like last year, Fitzy is doing a commemorative shirt to mark the 2009 Convention so if you want one go here,

http://www.sweetwaterfishing.com.au/For ... 5.html#new

Cheers


----------

